# Which are best wheels from this list?



## MrWill (7 Jul 2014)

All are around the same price.

Shimano Ultegra WH-6800 wheelset.
http://www.madison.co.uk/products/c...-tubeless-wheel-11-speed-front-and-rear-grey/

Fulcrum Racing Quattros.
http://www.fulcrumwheels.com/en/collection/road/alu/products/racing-quattro

Or Fulcrum Racing 5.
http://www.fulcrumwheels.com/en/collection/road/alu/products/racing-5


----------



## vickster (7 Jul 2014)

I am so happy with my fulcrum 5s, I just bought another pair. I really like the clicky hubs 

Fyi, crc are cheapest online. I ended up getting from Evans on a price match as a week ago shimano fitment ones were like hens teeth. A good thing actually as Evans are going to fit them for a fiver, bargain!


----------



## jowwy (7 Jul 2014)

If you can spare an extra 50 bucks i would get campag zondas. Superb wheels for the money at 243 on wiggle


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Jul 2014)

None of the above.


----------



## MrWill (7 Jul 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> None of the above.


What then? For the same price point...


----------



## MrWill (7 Jul 2014)

jowwy said:


> If you can spare an extra 50 bucks i would get campag zondas. Superb wheels for the money at 243 on wiggle


Hmm I'm running Shimano ATM.


----------



## jowwy (7 Jul 2014)

MrWill said:


> Hmm I'm running Shimano ATM.


Thats ok - they have a shimano freehub available

I run full 105 on both my tarmac and Ti with campag zondas


----------



## MrWill (7 Jul 2014)

Ah thanks, I'll have a look.


----------



## vickster (7 Jul 2014)

Shimano freehub out of stock, price gone up too.

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/campagnolo-...m_medium=base&utm_campaign=uk&kpid=5360518140

Paid £190 for fulcrum 5, now £180 on crc


----------



## vickster (7 Jul 2014)

After much discussion local Evans honoured their website and didn't charge for fitting. Well worth while to save me trying or paying someone!


----------



## BigAl68 (7 Jul 2014)

Got some zondas 2 weeks ago from wiggle. Can't fault them at under 250 pounds.


----------



## MrWill (7 Jul 2014)

jowwy said:


> Thats ok - they have a shimano freehub available
> 
> I run full 105 on both my tarmac and Ti with campag zondas


They look on par or slightly better than the Ultegra or RS61 wheels. Do the decals come off do you reckon. I don't like em :/


----------



## BigAl68 (7 Jul 2014)

They are stickers so I am sure they would. I suppose you like the branding or not


----------



## BigAl68 (7 Jul 2014)

I looked at the Ultegra but the zondas are lighter and cheaper and I loved their look. The fulcrum are campagnolo anyway


----------



## jowwy (7 Jul 2014)

MrWill said:


> They look on par or slightly better than the Ultegra or RS61 wheels. Do the decals come off do you reckon. I don't like em :/


They weigh less than both those wheels and look awesome on the bike


----------



## MrWill (7 Jul 2014)

So I have some 2014 Fulcrum 5s by the way.
Aint' used them properly yet because they concern me because...
1/ The rim join is atrocious, there is a ridge on all the braking surfaces.
2/ The main thing that worries me is the rim join is not welded consistently, there is a .5mm+ gap between the mating surfaces of the non braking part of the rim. ( about 60% not welded on the rear on and about 40% on the front). As the braking surface wears there will be barely anything holding the rim together.
3/ They have splashes of the glue stuff they put on the nipples, all over the place, and the decals are not put on properly. Not necessarily a problem but shows that some bloke has just slapped them together in a rush, or is just not a good wheel builder.

I'm not filled with confidence in them enough to do descents etc!

All credit to Wiggle, they refunded me £50. When I showed em the photos.


----------



## MrWill (7 Jul 2014)

Are the Zondas cartridge bearings?


----------



## BigAl68 (7 Jul 2014)

They should have replaced them. Didn't they have a piece of card on the wheels when they arrived with a check list for quality control. My zondas did and I would have sent the fulcrums straight back as they should be returned to the company


----------



## MrWill (7 Jul 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> They should have replaced them. Didn't they have a piece of card on the wheels when they arrived with a check list for quality control. My zondas did and I would have sent the fulcrums straight back as they should be returned to the company


Yeah they offered to. They had already price matched them to £160, so paid £110 for them.
But I sent some very good photos to them and they confirmed they were all exactly the same.
Yep they came with all that ticket crap saying how good they are look at our QC tickets and our kid's signature lol.


----------



## BigAl68 (7 Jul 2014)

MrWill said:


> Are the Zondas cartridge bearings?



Pretty sure they are cup and cone as they spin forever


----------



## BigAl68 (7 Jul 2014)

If they are happy then ride them. Not sure I would with the gaps in the weld but suppose you can sue wiggle if they fail. Lol


----------



## User6179 (7 Jul 2014)

MrWill said:


> So I have some 2014 Fulcrum 5s by the way.
> Aint' used them properly yet because they concern me because...
> 1/ The rim join is atrocious, there is a ridge on all the braking surfaces.
> 2/ The main thing that worries me is the rim join is not welded consistently, there is a .5mm+ gap between the mating surfaces of the non braking part of the rim. ( about 60% not welded on the rear on and about 40% on the front). As the braking surface wears there will be barely anything holding the rim together.
> ...



I think F5s are pinned at the joint and not welded so the join is easier to see , usually the sticker hides it , so dont worry about it .


----------



## vickster (7 Jul 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> I looked at the Ultegra but the zondas are lighter and cheaper and I loved their look. The fulcrum are campagnolo anyway


You can get with Shimano


----------



## BigAl68 (7 Jul 2014)

vickster said:


> You can get with Shimano



Yes they come in campagnolo or shimano and will fit 10 or 11 speed shimano. I have them with ultegra 11 speed and they are great.


----------



## vickster (7 Jul 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> Yes they come in campagnolo or shimano and will fit 10 or 11 speed shimano. I have them with ultegra 11 speed and they are great.


You said before they are campag


----------



## BigAl68 (7 Jul 2014)

They are but come in a come in both types of freehub


----------



## MrWill (7 Jul 2014)

Sold on the Zondas I think. Looking out for a bargain over next few weeks!


----------



## Cyclist33 (7 Jul 2014)

I had a problem with the front wheel rim join on my Fulcrum 5s too. Well, it's still there but anyway, the join was sufficiently poor that there was a sharp edge/point on the inside of the rim's hooked wall - punctured any inner tube within a couple of miles.

I was going to send them back, but got some sandpaper and smoothed the sharpness off. No problems since. They are bombproof and while hardly electrifying, they are very efficient and capable of holding speed very well. I like them. Have just ripped the decals off and they look mean and lean on my new steel bike.


----------



## BigAl68 (7 Jul 2014)

MrWill said:


> Sold on the Zondas I think. Looking out for a bargain over next few weeks!



Think they look great IMO.


----------



## MrWill (7 Jul 2014)

They look like a hard one to choose where to line the tyre decals up! Sad I know.


----------



## BigAl68 (7 Jul 2014)

I agree and have thought of swapping them around lol


----------



## MrWill (7 Jul 2014)

Argh they seem hard to find in Shimano fitment for good price.

What's the lowest I should expect?

Wish Ribble did the Shimano version, could get them for £220 then!


----------



## vickster (7 Jul 2014)

Wiggle had them for £212 a week or two back  Unsurprisingly, they sold out fast!


----------



## MrWill (7 Jul 2014)

vickster said:


> Wiggle had them for £212 a week or two back  Unsurprisingly, they sold out fast!



Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I always seem to be a bit behind on deals like that!


----------



## vickster (7 Jul 2014)

Think was discussed here - which is perhaps worth a read if you are lookint to buy

CRC have for £277 wiith Shimano...can get a little off with Quidco

Get Evans to price match and have free fitting 

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/campagnolo/zonda-shimano-compatible-wheelset-ec028427


----------



## bpsmith (7 Jul 2014)

There's £40 off a £200 spend at Wiggle presently. The Shimano fit Zonda's out of stock again unfortunately.

Was tempted to buy a second set of Zonda's and then return them on the first order receipt to get the £40 saving. Only bought mine less than a month back. I doubt Wiggle would match if I just asked?


----------



## vickster (8 Jul 2014)

No, they'll only match if you could return the item unused. They give a voucher code in such a situation, I've done it before. CRC are less generous


----------



## BigAl68 (8 Jul 2014)

They certainly seem to go out of stock quickly.


----------



## Cyclist33 (8 Jul 2014)

All the advice I've read on here is that a Campag cassette works fine with a Shimano SIS gear set...


----------



## Cyclist33 (8 Jul 2014)

User said:


> What?



All the advice I've read on here is that a Campag cassette works fine with a Shimano SIS gear set...


----------



## Cyclist33 (8 Jul 2014)

obviously! But assuming the right number of cogs, people run them okay...


----------



## Cyclist33 (8 Jul 2014)

User said:


> As an example, the cogs on a Shimano 9 speed cassette are about 2mm closer together than on a Campag one. It won't index properly if you just put one on the other.



People do, though. Just saying. They would just need to be properly indexed using the cabling, limiters etc.


----------



## Cyclist33 (8 Jul 2014)

User said:


> That is the problem, the indexing doesn't match properly.



I do hear you and for what it's worth all my bikes are Shimano through and through, but nonetheless people do run Campag cassettes on otherwise Shimano drivetrains without a problem. To be honest I suspect it's very rare in amateur cycling that a bike is 100% properly indexed for any substantial period of time, owing to cable stretch, wear of components etc... so the odd mm in the cog spacing can be tuned out without making the bike any worse. If your limiter screws are set fair and the cabling is tensioned according to the cassette it would be an excuse not to ride the thing!


----------



## jowwy (8 Jul 2014)

And to make sure people get it right

The wheels are called campagnolo zondas, they are made by campagnolo, but they come with a shimano freehub or a campag freehub. The fulcrums are also made by campagnolo but are badged fulcrums to appease the shimano crowd that dont like campagnolo. Oh and they add a little bit onto the fulcrums in terms of pounds.

Fulcrum 3's and zondas are virtually identical, but fulcrums cost more


----------



## vickster (8 Jul 2014)

I think the discussion started because wiggle who had a deal on have sold out of the shimano free hub version


----------



## Cyclist33 (8 Jul 2014)

vickster said:


> I think the discussion started because wiggle who had a deal on have sold out of the shimano free hub version



And also I think you can get Fulcrums with a Campag cassette.


----------



## vickster (8 Jul 2014)

Yes you can. Very cheap 5s out there if you want campag


----------



## bpsmith (11 Jul 2014)

I have heard that you can fit 20" wheels if you like the low rider look. Granted you can't pedal, bu they do fit.


----------

